# Lower Endoscopic Ultrasound and Anorectal manometry



## JacinthaCP (Jan 21, 2016)

Kindly help me to check if these codes are correct.
The procedure done on an Outpatient Basis in the Hospital: 
The radial echoendoscope was advanced with ease to the rectum. 
EUS Findings: The internal anal sphincter demonstrated anterior thinning with mild posterior hypertrophy. 
The external anal sphincter had a defect/disruption from approximately the 10 o'clock to the 2 o'clock positions.
If lower EUS and Anorectal manometry are performed, are these codes correct?  
45341, and 
91122, 26, 59.
Thank you
Jacintha


----------

